# [OT] Netzwerk über 300m??

## big-birdy

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich soll 2 Gebäude möglichst kostengünstig miteinander verbinden. Die beiden Gebäude stehen ca. 300m auseinander. Es sollen keine große Daten übertragen werden. Im ersten Gebäude ist ein DSL Anschluss vorhanden, der auch im zweiten Gebäude genutzt werden soll.

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, die Gebäude zu verbinden? 

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## l3u

http://ronja.twibright.com/

----------

## Knieper

Ohne Theater mit Funk, Laser, Strippe ziehen etc. waere ein zweiter DSL-Anschluss wohl am guenstigsten.

----------

## l3u

Die Frage war "Wie kann ich die beiden Gebäude verbinden?" -- nicht "Ist es sinnvoll, die beiden Gebäude zu verbinden?" ;-) Du weißt ja gar nicht, ob es überhaupt möglich wäre, in das zweite Gebäude einen DSL-Anschluß zu legen.

----------

## big-birdy

Also möglich ist es. Der Kunde würde aber nur ungerne jeden Monat 50 Euro zahlen. Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit? Wie hoch ist die Reichweite von 802.11a? Was kostet ein entsprechender AP?

----------

## anello

WLAN Bridge sollte funktionieren. Wir haben eine ähnliche Situation mit Artem Geräten, denke aber das es etwas weniger als 300m sind bei uns.

artem.de oder so ist die Website

----------

## think4urs11

 *big-birdy wrote:*   

> Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, die Gebäude zu verbinden?

 

Je nachdem ob du mit einer Funkstrecke öffentliches Gelände (Straße) überbrückst kann auch eine Genehmigung erforderlich werden, solltest du nicht vergessen.

----------

## l3u

Ich werd mit WLAN in meiner Studentenbude schon nicht froh ... 300 Meter würde ich damit nicht überbrücken wollen.

----------

## Knieper

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich werd mit WLAN in meiner Studentenbude schon nicht froh ... 300 Meter würde ich damit nicht überbrücken wollen.

 

Bei gutem Wetter, Sichtverbindung, bessere Antennen und hochgedrehter Leistung duerfte es aber moeglich sein.

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du direkte Sichtverbindung zwischen den Gebäuden? Sind die Gebäude auf einem Grundstück oder auf verschiedenen? Es gibt da diverse Bauanleitungen und auch fertige Antennen (http://www.golem.de/0503/36634.html), die große Strecken überbrücken können. Aber wie Think4UrS11 schon gesagt hat, es besteht auch eine rechtliche Frage der Zulassung durch die Telekom IIRC.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## big-birdy

Also es handel sich um ein Grundstück. Es müssen keine Straßen oder andere Grundstücke überbrückt werden. Eine Sichtverbindung ist vorhanden.

----------

## bbgermany

D-Link hat da ein paar Antennen für den Outdoorbereich, wie z.B. diese für ca 70

MfG. Stefan

----------

## TheSmallOne

Mal rein interessehalber: Ist wirklich eine Genehmigung erforderlich?

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man die Regulierungsbehörde lediglich informieren muß.

----------

## think4urs11

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Mal rein interessehalber: Ist wirklich eine Genehmigung erforderlich?

 

Anscheinend inzwischen nicht mehr   :Arrow:  http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/Allgemeinzuteilungen/WLAN_dv.html

also solange es innerhalb der Familie/Firma bleibt nein, sind es zwei verschiedene Parteien aber ja, jedenfalls verstehe ich es so.

----------

## blu3bird

Besorg dir nen Praktikanten und lass ihn mit ner (USB)Festplatte von Haus zu Haus laufen. Wenn die Bandbreite irgendwann zu gering wird musste ihm nur ne 2. Festplatte in die Hand geben  :Very Happy: 

Wie schon viele anderen geschrieben haben würde WLAN(ggf. mit Richtfunkantennen) gehen.

Wenns Kabel sein soll kommste mit normalem 100Base-TX nicht weit, da bleibt nur Glasfaser und das ist nicht billig.

Ab 0,7 pro Meter(du brauchst 2 Kabel, eins hin und eins zurück), allerdings brauchst du noch 2 Converter um die Daten von Ethernet->Fibre Channel -> Ethernet zu bekommen.(+ Kleinzeug/Stecker)

Macht unter Strich 700 ohne Einbau/Montage. Und wie lange sich das Kabel gegen die Umwelteinflüsse behaupten kann ist ungewiss, es sei denn du verbuddelts es...aber immerhin hättest du für die nächsten Jahre eine ausreichende Brandbreite  :Wink: 

----------

## treor

das einfachste wird wirklich wlan sein. 

bau dir doch mit 2-parabolantennen ne richtfunk-wlan-brücke. sollte kein problem sein.

----------

## manuels

also ich würde auch WLAN-Richtantennen bevorzugen, aber nochmal zum Ethernet:

Würde es nicht auch kappen die Strecke in mehrere Kabel zu zerteilen und zwischendurch Repeater oder einfache Switches zu klemmen? Denke aber, das würde auch teuer kommen.

Also 

```
WLAN++;
```

----------

## Dragonix

Also ich denk auch, dass Richtantenne das Sinnvollste wäre.

Aber wenn ich des Geld hätte würd ich Glasfaser nehmen, schon alleine um sowas mal auszuprobieren   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Würde es nicht auch kappen die Strecke in mehrere Kabel zu zerteilen und zwischendurch Repeater oder einfache Switches zu klemmen? Denke aber, das würde auch teuer kommen. 

 

Dann bräuchteste aber Strom, oder!?

Zwecks WLAN: Da dürften die hier Erfahrung haben: http://www.vallstedt-networks.de/

----------

## dakra

WLAN hört sich eigentlich soweit ganz gut an. Du hast ja auch erwähnt das vorraussichtlich nicht viel Traffic ist. Aber wird das auch so bleiben? Mit dem Glasfaser bist du gut für die Zukunft gerüstet.

Hat jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit WLAN-Bridges und kann mal erzählen wie stabil die sind? Hat man da evtl. öfters Verbindungsabbrüche? War mal ein Gerücht was jemand in meinem Umkreis gestreut hatte.

Gruß dakra

----------

## chilla

wlan ist wie es schon gesagt wurde, das günstigste. nimm ne ordentliche Richtfunkantenne an einer Bridge, die das Auch verkraften kann (linksys wrt45gl) und gut ist. 

Lass dich vor allem nicht abschrecken von irgendwelchen Genehmigungen oder sonstigem quatsch. Ganz gleich, ob irgendjemand möchte, dass du dir irgendetwas genehmigen lässt oder nicht. Alles was du tust ist ein bisschen zu funken - es sollte in deinem Gemüt liegen, auf irgendwelche Genehmigungen zu urinieren  :Wink:  Die Luft gehört nicht dem Staat und auch nicht irgendwelchen unternehmen. Und so lange du nicht Killerwespen, irgendwelche gefährliche Viren oder sonstiges, was anderen menschen schaden könnte da durch die luft jagst, geht das diese leute nen feuchten furz an.  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Prinzipiell würd ich dir ja zustimmen, aber ich schätze mal, dass, wenn man das gewerblich macht, kann man sich oder seinen Kunden evtl. ziemlich "in die scheisse reiten"

----------

## oscarwild

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Lass dich vor allem nicht abschrecken von irgendwelchen Genehmigungen oder sonstigem quatsch.

 

Genau, und dem 50-köpfigen SEK, das eines Tages an der Tür klingelt, nachdem Dich der Nachbar als Kinderpornoschwarzfunkterrorist denunziert hat, sagst Du: "Mir kaufet nix!" und schickst die Jungs einfach wieder heim...   :Laughing: 

----------

## der_flo

so, ich muss auch noch meinen senf dazu geben, weil wir (www.parkstein.net) genau sowas machen.

meine empfehlung: lancom l54ag + die 5ghz richtantennen dazu (+ schön hohe masten).

wir haben damit 2,4km mit einer bandbreite von 1 - 1,5MByte/s überbrückt. bei den (lächerlichen  :Wink:  )

300 metern solltest du da noch viel bessere ergebnisse erzielen.

von den wrt54g würde ich dir abraten. wir setzen da auch 200 stück ein, aber nicht für so große

entfernungen, da ist die funkeinheit eindeutig schwächer.

natürlich ist das ganze eine kostenfrage, aber mit der lancom-hardware kommst du eindeutig

schneller und besser zu deinem ziel.

wegen stabilität: selbst im 5ghz-band läuft das ganze mit aktuellen firmwares sehr stabil, nur diverse

gewitter bringen die aps aus dem gleichgewicht. nach einem harten poweroff-poweron klappt aber

alles wieder. sonstige umwelteinflüsse (regen, schnee, nebel, ...) kannst du vernachlässigen,

die stören eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht. Nur mit bäumen sollte man ein bisschen aufpassen.

glasfaser wäre natürlich kewl, die t-systems schießt dir das auch unter der erde durch, die haben die

maschinen dazu. aber da biste halt in anderen preislichen dimensionen.

und a propos laser: die tu-münchen bindet ein großes wohnheim per laser an. das funktioniert laut 

ein paar münchner studenten dermaßen beschissen, dass ich da nicht drüber nachdenken würde.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## misterjack

Laser versagt regelmäßig bei Nebel und starken Schnee- oder Regenschauern  :Wink:  Kenne das von Merseburg, wo mein Cousin studiert.

----------

## treor

laser läuft auch hier in furtwangen (schwarzwald, 900m+). könnte euch ja vorstellen wie die nebel,schneeverhältnisse hier sind.

aber im moment läuft die umstellung auf 54mbit full-duplex richtfunkbrücke. läuft theoretisch, praktisch sterben leider die aethros-treiber nach 3 tagen volllast mit ner kernel panic -> intel-wlankarten werden dieses semester eingebaut.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anscheinend inzwischen nicht mehr   http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/Allgemeinzuteilungen/WLAN_dv.html
> 
> also solange es innerhalb der Familie/Firma bleibt nein, sind es zwei verschiedene Parteien aber ja, jedenfalls verstehe ich es so.

 

Hab' die Seite nur kurz überflogen, jedenfalls ist das Stichwort, welches mir ins Auge gesprungen ist "Meldepflicht" und nicht "Genehmigungspflicht". Also scheine ich mit meiner ursprünglichen Erinnerung richtig gelegen zu haben.

----------

## big-birdy

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos.   :Very Happy: 

Der Kunde hat sich dazu entschieden, das ganze über Power Lan zu lösen. Das Ganze war preiswert und scheint sehr stabil zu laufen. Bin mal gespannt, ob es so bleibt. 

mfg

big-birdy

----------

